# Mossberg 500 barrels



## WYhunter (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi all, 
I have a Mossberg 500 pump "personal defense" shotgun with a 20" barrel. It is chambered for 2-3/4" & 3". I have thought about buying a 24" barrel and a turkey choke for it - for the spring turkey season. Is this idea even feasible? Are the Mossberg barrels interchangeable for the model 500 pump? What are your opinions?


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

got basically the same gun with a 18.5" barrel. i would like to get a longer barrel also.


----------

